# Shimano cable recall



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
February 10, 2005 
Release # 05-102 
Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 353-4719 
CPSC Consumer Hotline: (800) 638-2772 
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908 

CPSC, Shimano American Corp. Announce Brake Inner Cable Recall 

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission announces the following recall in voluntary cooperation with the firm below. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of product: Shimano Road Racing Bicycle Brake Inner Cables

Units: About 13,630

Manufacturer: Shimano American Corp., of Irvine, Calif.

Hazard: The bicycle brake cable can detach during braking, causing the rider to lose control and fall.

Incidents/Injuries: Shimano has received one report of the brake inner cable detaching. No injuries have been reported.

Description: This recall involves aftermarket Shimano 1.6 mm X 1,700 mm brake inner cables for ATB and road racing bicycles. Dual ended brake cables packaged in quantities of ten have a part number of Y80098400/Z80098400. Individual packages have a part number of Y80098110/Z80098110. All single ended brake cables were packaged individually with part number Y80098300/Z80098300. Brake cables installed on mountain, BMX and flat handlebar bicycles are not affected by this recall. 

Sold at: Sporting goods and bicycle specialty stores nationwide from April 2003 through October 2004 for between $2 and $17.

Manufactured in: Japan.

Remedy: Consumers should contact their local bicycle dealer immediately to arrange for a free inspection. Consumers with the recalled brake cables will have a replacement cable installed free of charge.

Consumer Contact: Contact Shimano American Corp. at (800) 353-4719 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday or visit the firm's Web site at www.shimano.com

View this recall online at http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml05/05102.html


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Does this include Dura Ace cables?


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*Only*

aftermarket shimano cables.
Not the ones that came with bike.
Replacements after april 03 with "s" on cable but no other marking.
Go to the Shimano website they have a very good description.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Florentine Pogen said:


> aftermarket shimano cables.
> Not the ones that came with bike.
> Replacements after april 03 with "s" on cable but no other marking.
> Go to the Shimano website they have a very good description.


Well I have some newish DA cable I bought (comes with the DA housing) to replace my older DA cables and housing but I'm not sure if it was before or after April 2003. Hmmmm. 

What's with all the recalls these days? In the last few months I've have a Britax car seat recall and a Dell AC adapter recall.


----------

